# 8 Go RAM sur un MBP 2011



## Greo (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais passer mon MacBook Pro 2011 de 4 Go de RAM à 8 Go de RAM. Je sais qu'ils sont passés à 1 333 MHz et donc je souhaiterais valider mon choix...

Amazon - Samsung 2 x 4 Go DDR3-1333 PC3-10600

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chartil (9 Mai 2011)

Tu peux aussi faire un tour sur le site de crucial
Tu pourras choisir dirrectement la RAM compatible avec ton MB

--> http://fr.crucial.com/eu/index.aspx...le_fr&ef_id=KSlNwBijg3IAAMMF:20110509121604:s


----------



## Greo (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse. En recherchant sur le forum j'avais trouvé ce site mais ça n'indique pas si c'est compatible avec un MBP 2011.

Crucial - 8 Go


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

http://fr.crucial.com/eu/index.aspx?gclid=CLXn4-ap26gCFcUMfAodLyxEtg&cpe=pd_google_fr&ef_id=iE1NaNSYMg0AAE0Q:20110509164845:s

Sur la droite tu as l'optimisateur de mémoire, tu rentres ton modèle et paf tu as tout ! 

Pour avoir 8go de chez crucial, j'en suis pleinement ravi


----------



## Greo (9 Mai 2011)

Merci,

Peut-on faire confiance à cette boutique (Crucial) ?

Cordialement.


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

Oui tout a fait, très fiable !


----------



## Greo (9 Mai 2011)

Merci bien.

Je reposterai lorsque je les aurais monté...


----------



## photo4photos (9 Mai 2011)

Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés


----------



## Ugooo (9 Mai 2011)

76.53 euros c'est un bon prix ou un prix normal?
La marque de la barrette est elle fiable?

Les 4go dans la machine se revendent combien environ? (si ils se revendent...)

merci


----------



## Ugooo (10 Mai 2011)

Des avis?


----------



## N0_N4M3 (11 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> 76.53 euros c'est un bon prix ou un prix normal?
> La marque de la barrette est elle fiable?
> 
> Les 4go dans la machine se revendent combien environ? (si ils se revendent...)
> ...



76 pour du 8Go c'est correct, surtout en 1333MHz.

Pour ce qui est de la revente, c'est vraiment fluctuant ! Le mieux est de la mettre en vente sur leboncoin, voir même sur macgeneration direct ! Tu peux partir sur du 20 minimum.


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

au risque d'avoir l'air con ... : ça sert à quoi de passer de 4 à 8GB de ram sur un Macbook Pro ?

si utile que ça ?


----------



## Odd1 (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> au risque d'avoir l'air con ... : ça sert à quoi de passer de 4 à 8GB de ram sur un Macbook Pro ?
> 
> si utile que ça ?



Si on est utilisateur de base, je pense pas que l'intérêt soit énorme mais par contre si on veut faire de la virtualisation alors là la différence est très nette : les deux systèmes sont beaucoup plus fluides et confortables à utiliser!

Bon sinon je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt!^^


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

ben pour du photoshop et du jeu vidéo, je me demande si ça vaut le coup. 
ça reviendrait à combien de passer de 4 à 8 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mai 2011)

A moins de toujours être à cours de vert, c'est-à-dire de mémoire libre, aucun intérêt de mettre 8 Go.


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

je vais voir ça ^^ merci


----------



## supergrec (11 Mai 2011)

En usage classique ( internet, mail, video, bureautique ) :  4 Go suffisent largement.

En virtualisation : quasiment indispensable ( alloué 4 go a chaque système )

Encodage video : vivement recommandé ( j'encode régulièrement, et je peut pendant ce temps la faire ce que je veut sans aucun ralentissement )

Photoshop ou jeux video : 4 go suffisent

76 euros pour 8 Go je pense que ce prix reste tout a fait raisonnable. Pour s'en privé.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mai 2011)

Les 8Go me servent en virtualisation mais sion a part de très lourdes photos (et pas qu'une) et vidéos, je vois pas l'intérêt. 

Pour l'instant.

Sinon en fiabilité je crois que Crucial est pas mal, bien que derrière Kingston selon les statistiques d'Hardware.fr


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

c'est quoi que vous appelez " virtualisation " ?


----------



## photo4photos (11 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> c'est quoi que vous appelez " virtualisation " ?



Salut qwerty 

La virtualisation c'est faire tourner windows en même temps que osx via un logiciel tel que parallels desktop ou vware...


----------



## Azety (12 Mai 2011)

merci 

et quel est l'intérêt d'avoir windaube sous osx ?

je reformule : pourquoi claquer 80&#8364; pour vmware quand bootcamp te l'installe gratuitement.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mai 2011)

Ne pas avoir a l'installer, faire tourner plusieurs machines en simultané, pouvoir expérimenter.
VirtualBox est gratuit


----------



## Azety (12 Mai 2011)

ne pas avoir à l'installer ?

on m'a prêter vmware et le machin m'a quand même demandé d'avoir une partition XP ou SEVEN sous bootcamp pour pouvoir lancer windows !

serait-tu en train de me donner une lueur d'espoir ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mai 2011)

Bon je me suis mal exprimé. Il faut l'installer DANS la machine virtuelle. Mais pas besoin de l'installer a côté d'OS X. TU le met juste DANS OS X. 

Donc c'est beaucoup plus propre, sain et tu n'as pas a l'installer en propre oui. Donc en cas de virus, tu vires simplement la machine virtuelle, par exemple.


----------



## Azety (12 Mai 2011)

ha. J'installe windows DANS la machine virtuelle. Au lieu de passer par bootcamp donc.
 Ce qui implique avoir quand même une version originale.

autre question : la machine virtuelle , donc le fait de lancer seven dans une fenêtre comme si c'était un jeu vidéo, ça bouffe pas trop de ram et cpu ?
Je dois rester soft sur mon utilisation de Mac OSx pour éviter de faire planter la machine virtuelle  ?

Ou alors la machine virtuelle est comme tout autre logiciel lancé à partir de OSx donc très peu de risque de plantage ^^
Je peux donc jouer à Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 sous windaube tout en travaillant dans Lightroom ou Photoshop sous OSx ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mai 2011)

ça ne consomme pas beaucoup plus de CPU que Windows. C'est la RAM par contre qui sera vite remplie. 

Par contre Modern Warfare 2 dans une machine virtuelle, a mon avis, oublie. En tout cas Virtual Box sait pas faire.


----------



## Azety (12 Mai 2011)

merci beaucoup pour tous ces renseignements 

bon bah je suis bon pour bootcamp alors.

en fait la virtualbox sert à quoi alors, si on peut pas utiliser windows à fond ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mai 2011)

Tout le monde ne cherche pas a jouer. VirtualBox sert aussi et surtout a TRAVAILLER.


----------



## Azety (13 Mai 2011)

j'ai pris un MAC pour TRAVAILLER.


----------



## supergrec (13 Mai 2011)

Pk mettre un moteur de 2 cv dans une Ferrari.

Si c'est surtout pour travailler, tu trouvera facilement les équivalent logiciel pour mac.

Arrêtons de pourrir nos machine avec windows.


----------



## Azety (13 Mai 2011)

ayé je te comprends enfin ^^

tu détestes juste windows profondément !

je comprends.

Mais bon, mon Macbook Pro 13" est devenu ma machine principale et pour faire des LAN avec des amis Windows est indispensable JUSTE pour faire tourner les jeux qui ne passent pas sur Mac. " Games for Windows " 

Et franchement , vu l'annonce de Duke Nukem Forever et Diablo 3 , j'ai la conscience tranquille.
( j'ai dis une bêtise , tous les jeux de Blizzard passent sur Mac. Donc je jouerais à diablo sur Mac OSx )


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mai 2011)

je dirais pas 2CV dans Une Ferrari. Déjà traité un Mac de Ferrari c'est insultant. Mais mettre un moteur de Ferrari dans une Lamborghini, là je dis oui ^^


----------



## photo4photos (13 Mai 2011)

Je pense que le moteur suffit à la lamborguini. Pourquoi en vouloir plus quand on a déjà le must ?

Modernware fare 2 passe sous mac via parallels desktop.

Pourquoi vouloir windows sur mac ? Car certains logiciel sont sur windows d'autres sur mac et je suis navré de dire que TOUS les logiciels de windows ne se trouvent pas sur mac et vis versa.

Voilà


----------



## Azety (13 Mai 2011)

parce que les logiciels comme parrallel desktop ne sont pas infaillibles.

J'utilise PlayOnMac et trop de jeux ne passent pas.


----------



## Azety (13 Mai 2011)

je viens d'essayer virtualbox et parallel desktop ... les 2 me demandent une version de windows ...
je suis condamné à acheter seven dans tous les cas en fait ??


----------



## supergrec (14 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> je viens d'essayer virtualbox et parallel desktop ... les 2 me demandent une version de windows ...
> je suis condamné à acheter seven dans tous les cas en fait ??



Ah bien sur.

Il te faut le cd d'installation windows pour avoir windows ( logique non )


----------



## Azety (14 Mai 2011)

baaah .. non.

je m'attendais à une émulation.


----------



## supergrec (14 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> baaah .. non.
> 
> je m'attendais à une émulation.



Ah non ce type de logiciel n'est pas un emulateur.

En gros ces un outil permettant de faire tourne en parallele ( sans redémarrage ou  fermeture de session ) un autre système d'exploitation ( d'ailleurs pas forcément windows )


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> baaah .. non.
> 
> je m'attendais à une émulation.




Pourtant quelques lignes tu avais semblé avoir compris en disant:



> Azety	 ha. J'installe windows DANS la machine virtuelle. Au lieu de passer par bootcamp donc.
> Ce qui implique avoir quand même une version originale.



Donc oui il te faut Windows. Pour une machine virtuelle, si tu trouves un XP ça suffit. C'est peut-être même préférable.


----------



## Azety (14 Mai 2011)

merci !


----------



## kiroul (17 Mai 2011)

Salut a tous,

j'ai suivi vos conseils, ayant besoin d'utiliser parallele desktop j'ai decidé d'upgrader mon macbook pro early 2011 15" 2.2Ghz. Je suis donc aller sur le site de crucial et je me suis laissé guidé par le moteur de recherche et je me suis vu proposé ce kit:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/lis...i7 (15-inch DDR3) Early-2011&pl=Apple&cat=RAM

Je l'ai recu aujourd'hui et apres installation, impossible de faire redémarrer le mac: l'ecran reste noir et l'ordi emet en boucle trois bip...

Apres avoir rapidement cherché sur internet il semblerait que ce soit la ram qui ne passe pas. J'imagine que ma seule option c'est le retour immediat à Crucial. Que suggerez vous?


----------



## supergrec (18 Mai 2011)

J'ai consulté ton lien et ses barrettes sont bien les bonnes.

Vérifie que lors de l'installation tu les a emboité comme il faut.

Si tu ne constate aucune erreur de montage, il y a effectivement un défaut.

Retour immédiat.

Si tel est le cas, tu n'a vraiment pas de chance.


----------



## kiroul (18 Mai 2011)

je les ai remontées 3 fois pour etre sur, en faisant bien attention a bien les enclencher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------

j'aurai besoin une nouvelle fois de vos conseils. Avant de procéder au retour j'ai voulu installer leur "scan de configuration" qui fournit automatiquement la ram à choisir (je n'avais pas voulu le faire auparavant car la procédure manuelle semblait claire et je ne voulais pas installer de malware à la con). J'ai donc lancé le scan et surprise: la ram proposée n'est exactement la même que celle que je trouve en rentrant manuellement les specs de mon macbook pro à savoir:

macbook pro early 2011
core i7 2.2
4Go de ram
ati 6750

Le moteur de recherche manuel me proposait cette ram:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=82E796F8A5CA7304


tandis que le scan me propose celle ci:

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=F177C0BAA5CA7304

Les caracteristique de ces deux rams semblent être les mêmes pourtant les numéros de référence diffèrent: CT1895141 dans le premier cas et CT1898876 dans le second.

Qu'en pensez vous, me serais je trompé? Ou ces rams sont elles identiques?


----------



## Greo (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mes barrettes (Crucial) aujourd'hui, je viens de les monter et aucun problème à l'horizon... 

Bon A+.


----------



## kiroul (19 Mai 2011)

En ce qui me concerne une barette sur les deux etait tout simplement morte... j'ai donc du renvoyer mon kit...


----------



## Azety (19 Mai 2011)

vous me donnez envie de faire pareil.
Je vais déjà essayer avec le disque dur, demain , et si je suis pas trop nul en bricolage on verra ^^

des conseils pour changer la RAM ?


----------



## ced68 (19 Mai 2011)

Azety a dit:


> vous me donnez envie de faire pareil.
> Je vais déjà essayer avec le disque dur, demain , et si je suis pas trop nul en bricolage on verra ^^
> 
> des conseils pour changer la RAM ?



Suivre le guide (iFixIt par exemple) et ça roule


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Mai 2011)

Sans parler d'iFixit, ça se trouve dans le manuel Apple


----------



## kiroul (20 Mai 2011)

Personnellement je ne peux que vous déconseiller le site de Crucial. J'ai commandé la semaine dernière un kit de 8g de ddr3 pour mon macbook pro 2011 et une barrette était morte. J'ai donc eu affaire a leur SAV téléphonique situé dans je ne sais quel pays du Maghreb... Autant dire qu'il a été très très difficile de communiquer avec eux... J'ai tout de même réussi à obtenir une autorisation de retour et j'ai procédé à une nouvelle commande de 8g de ddr3. Et là bingo: encore une barrette de morte! Ils se moquent vraiment du monde, 2 barrettes sur 4 inutilisables! J'ai donc dû mélanger les barrettes de mes deux commandes pour en obtenir 2 qui marchent et je m'apprêtent à leur renvoyer les deux deffecteuses.
Pour finir leur site internet se comporte de manière plus que douteuse: il m'est arrivait plusieurs fois d'y être redirigé sans le vouloir sur youtube...


----------



## gaethan (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour !

Ca y est, j'ai mon MBP ! Un 13" i7 2,7GHz, avec un SSD de 120Go et 4Go de RAM. Je veux passer à 8Go. Je regarde un peu et sur le site de crucial, ils proposent de télécharger un truc pour scanner le modèle d'ordinateur et proposer la RAM. Est-ce que c'est utile. Sachant qu'en cherchant par leur moteur de recherche, je ne vois qu'un modèle compatible : http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=E12AB11DA5CA7304

Et pensez vous qu'il vaut mieux passer par crucial ou macway ?
Sur mac way j'ai vu ça : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/18074/memoire-nuimpact-8-go-kit-2x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1333.html

Plus cher... Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Juin 2011)

Regarde aussi Kingston, selon Hardware.fr c'est le plus fiable.


----------



## gaethan (11 Juin 2011)

Merci. Et tu connais un bon site ou une bonne boutique où en trouver ? Quid de crucial et macway ?


----------



## supergrec (11 Juin 2011)

Moi j'ai acheter les miennes sur amazon ( ce sont des kingston et j'en suis très content )

Livraison rapide et prix bas. 

http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-KVR13...1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1307791195&sr=1-8


----------



## gaethan (11 Juin 2011)

C'est cool ça, j'étais presque sur le départ pour Montgallet et rien que l'idée...
Le lien que tu as laissé, c'est des barrettes pour quel MBP ? Le mien, c'est un 13" i7, 2,2Ghz et un SSD. Comment je peux faire pour savoir si ces barrettes sont compatibles ?


----------



## supergrec (11 Juin 2011)

voila ce qui est indiqué sur le site d'Apple.

A savoir que c'est les même pour tous les MBP 2011

4 Go (deux modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) de mémoire DDR3 à 1 333 MHz ; deux emplacements SO-DIMM pour une extension jusqu'à 8 Go

Le lien que je tes donné sont les bonnes.

Il faut donc des SO-DIMM ( logique c'est un portable ) de la DDR 3 cadencé a 1333 MHz PC-10600

Nombre de pins 204


----------



## gaethan (11 Juin 2011)

Un grand merci ! Commande passée !

Dernière question : est-ce qu'il y a un tutoriel sur le forum pour l'installation des barrettes ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2011)

Apple l'explique dans le manuel.


----------

